# Exo-Terra Glass Terrarium



## Twiggyb (Mar 2, 2011)

Is this a good tank for a dart frog? I was looking at the 12x12x18 size since I don't have much space available at the moment. If it is suitable, what species would go good with this size tank? Also, is there any modifications I would need to do to it if it isn't a good choice out of the box.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

need to replace the screen with glass, and the tank would be ok for thumbnails but i wouldnt recomend them as first frogs


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Those are great tanks. You just have to make sure you seal up all the holes bc darts WILL escape. Theres a thread on here on how to convert your exoterra. Ill find it later if someone else dosent


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/34579-exo-terra-tanks-yes-no.html
Read through this, theres lots of tips on how to properly use a exo


----------



## Twiggyb (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks, I'll read through that!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I cant really get with those tanks.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Like most people I had to decide ZooMed or Exo-terra. After reading a ton of post, I decide to go Exo-terra. It was down to one door or two. I am so glad that I went with two doors (Exo-terra). It's very nice to be able to keep one door closed while feeding or spraying.

Steve


----------



## Twiggyb (Mar 2, 2011)

so I've decided I'm going to use my 40b instead. It was a reef tank, but I just broke it down tonight as I was going to in the future anyway when my 225 goes up. Are there any kits for this size tank or do I just have to get some glass cut for it? I'd like to do a waterfall also in it and I'm going to try some thumbnails. I like R. variabilis so I'll do some research on that species. The way to set up the circulating water and drainage is still a little confusing to me. Could someone show me a link to a good read on how to set something like this up? This whole terrarium thing is a lot more different than my reefing habits


----------

